# Metamucil



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

I bought some metamucil.. orange flavor.. because I was feeling a bit sluggish.  I wonder, what you guys feel about this as a fiber suppliment?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 22, 2002)

I used to use it...the unflavoured kind  ...it's alright, I prefer veggies and ground flax seeds now though


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

I eat a lot of veggies w8lifter.  I haven't tried any flax stuff though.  How do you take the flax?  I might try it if the GNC around the corner has it.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 22, 2002)

The orange Metamucil tastes OK, but I don't think I better get used to it.  I hear it can be habit forming.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 22, 2002)

try eating a cup of fiber one cereal that provides 28g of fiber right there and it doesnt taste bad; but remember to drink some water with it


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by EarWax *_
> I eat a lot of veggies w8lifter.  I haven't tried any flax stuff though.  How do you take the flax?  I might try it if the GNC around the corner has it.




You might not find it at GNC...a health food store would have it though. You can mix it in w/ your shakes or add it to your oats


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

Have any of you tried those colon cleanse stuff does it work?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 23, 2002)

The fiber complex from lifeservices tastes great. Apple berry flavor   Also its a keto diet oriented site so everything is guaranteed to be little/no carbs/sugars.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by crackerjack414 *_
> try eating a cup of fiber one cereal that provides 28g of fiber right there and it doesnt taste bad; but remember to drink some water with it



I would recommend sticking the serving size of Fiber One, which is 1/2 a cup. With that you get 14 grams of fiber. You should get the other fiber for the day from sources such as fruit, veggies, and beans. Fiber One is great (I eat it every day!) but I think you should vary your fiber sources.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah I believe that also Miss LeDix.   Let me recap the responses for my benefit as alternatives to Metamucil:

Veggies and Fruit <-- apparently not enough for me
Fiber One
Fiber Complex (Apple Berry Flavor)
Flax Seeds in Oatmeal


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 23, 2002)

Metamucil can make you feel bloated.  Asparagus is a good alternative, too.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 23, 2002)

well some people are more fiber resistant than other. I eat about 1.5 cups of fiber one a day along with about 6 cups of green veggies broccoli green beans salad etc. I still only go once a day I personaly beleive that body builders should consume around 40g a day of fiber.


----------



## EarWax (Aug 23, 2002)

Whoa... 40g... please pass the prunes LOL.  

Yeah cracker, I am in the same boat.  I also partake in the involuntary loss of waste material into the whirlpool encased in porcelene about once per day.  I have two salads a day and some cooked veggies as well.

Never had asparagus Lorraine, but I guess I'll have to try it.


----------

